# Been reading here for awhile and joined.



## Dreamer24 (May 29, 2019)

Been married 30 yrs last December. Met her when I was 24. My life's dream has been to get married had kids and have a little place of my own. Have done all this, some years were good and others not so good. Our boys finished college and are on there own.

I was pretty naive thinking we would get married and live happily ever after. Thinking back now, think my wife is BPD. This is the cause of not so good years. Only found out about BPD a few years ago.

Any way hello and want to go tribute what I have learned and learn from others.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You are in the right place.

You are going to get the help and advice that need.


----------

